# Manchester Cathedral Steps (july 2008)



## L_GLASS (Jul 23, 2008)

This site need to introduction, heres my pics


----------



## stesh (Jul 23, 2008)

*Nice one*

Glad to see you found your way in 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5555


----------



## indyfirth (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, those photographs are excellent! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 23, 2008)

This place is special. Every time I see another set of pics I say to myself " I would love to go there".
The fact that original original wording is still in place is cool. Particularly liking the rust slowly eating away at the handrails. An excellent set of pics which show the place really well.


----------

